# Fitting Reynolds Aero wheels on a Cervelo S3 2014+?



## Xcessiv (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello,

Does the new Reynolds Aero 58/72 (26.2mm external width) fit on a Cervelo S3 2014+? There seems to be some incompatible frames.

Thanks


----------

